# what  breed  could  these  little  does  be?



## wittleacres (Feb 2, 2015)

Got these 2 girls from a hobby farmer who breeds goats as pets, they don't know what breeds their goats are....they just call them all miniature goats lol. They are 2 months old. What breed/breeds do you think they might be?


----------



## Melanie (Feb 2, 2015)

They look like Nigerian Dwarfs to me.  Possibly mixed with pygmy.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2015)

They look to be a cross, not purebreds.  The flop of the ears and the sellers "mini" comment makes me guess they are part Nigerian Dwarf but I am not sure of what else.  Do you have pics of the parents?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2015)

PS seems you have little kids and I see horn buds on those babies.  If you plan to disbud, which is a matter of a few seconds rather than a major surgery later, you should do it this week.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 2, 2015)

They seem pretty good sized for 2 months old.  Tells me they have some standard breed goat in them.  They seem too large to be just nigerian or nigerian pygmy cross.


----------



## wittleacres (Feb 3, 2015)

This is the lighter ones mom


----------



## wittleacres (Feb 3, 2015)

And the darker ones mom,   the dad looked like this one


----------



## goatboy1973 (Feb 3, 2015)

Look to be Nigerian Dwarf/ dairy cross. Good looking goats BTW. Very healthy in appearance.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Feb 3, 2015)

This is a very popular cross by the way. You see a lot of these crossbred goats in the form of Kinders which is a crossbred dairy goat with varying %'s of Nubian and Nigerian Dwarf. Looks like a mini version of a Nubian with airplane ears.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 3, 2015)

Small correction...A Kinder is a cross between a Nubian and a Pygmy.  I believe a mini-Nubian is a cross between Nigi's and Nubians.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks 


frustratedearthmother said:


> Small correction...A Kinder is a cross between a Nubian and a Pygmy.  I believe a mini-Nubian is a cross between Nigi's and Nubians.


Thanks for catching that. I always did have trouble with which was which. I am a meat goat producer though, you'll have to excuse me. LOL!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 4, 2015)

You are excused!


----------



## goatboy1973 (Feb 5, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> You are excused!


LOL!!!


----------

